# Watch Worn by Rick Grimes in the Walking Dead?



## DesertRat (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone know what watch Rick Grimes (Andrew Lincoln) wears in the Walking Dead? Sorry for the blurry pic, it's all I could find on the web.


----------



## Chazmania006 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bump - I've been wondering the same thing as well.

I was wondering if it's a Raymond Weil model, but I haven't been able to find anything like it in their current product line up.


----------



## dkouzou (Jun 10, 2008)

Hamilton thin-o-matic is close, but no it's not.


----------



## Addictedtowatches (Aug 22, 2011)

It resembles a Raymond Weil but it doesnt seem like the watch he would wear. Also does anyone know what watch the old man, whos name escapes me, wears. They commented about him always winding it?


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Can anyone identify this watch?*

This is from the AMC series The Walking Dead (fantastic show by the way), I've been wondering about it for a long time. I know it's mechanical (manual wind, it was mentioned in one episode). Anyone have an idea on the brand/model?







Picture taken from watchesinmovies.info (they left the watch as "Unknown")


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

dkouzou said:


> Hamilton thin-o-matic is close, but no it's not.


(sorry to revive a somewhat old thread) I believe Rick Grimes' watch is a Jaeger Master Control Ultra Thin 38


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hands of the JLC Master Control Ultre Thin 38 are Dauphine. Those in the pic are not.


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Nato060 said:


> I believe Rick Grimes' watch is a Jaeger Master Control Ultra Thin 38


Odd choice for a small-town sheriff's deputy. You'd assume something more affordable. He's wearing it in the shootout in the first episode, so it's not like he took his father's watch or his own special-occesion dress watch when he left his house for the last time.


----------



## Aphid (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic show by the way. Interesting to think that these accessories are purchased for the actors by a member of the Props Department after reading the first script to help define the character.Often, if the accessory or product is not cleared, then it will be "greeked" (branding or trademark obscured ,removed,or shown out of focus.


----------



## zekio (Jun 9, 2010)

the watch gets often shown quite prominently. at first the bracelet made me think its a JLC aswell, but the hands and labeling on the dial are different. also its missing the date window at 3.
It could very well be some random boutiqe brand quartz watch.
im really curious about this aswell. i was searching around the web but couldnt find anything. but not giving up 

how is this type of bracelet called? what i mean there is like oyster, shark mesh etc. maybe this type has a special name aswell


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

zekio said:


> the watch gets often shown quite prominently. at first the bracelet made me think its a JLC aswell, but the hands and labeling on the dial are different. also its missing the date window at 3.
> It could very well be some random boutiqe brand quartz watch.
> im really curious about this aswell. i was searching around the web but couldnt find anything. but not giving up
> 
> how is this type of bracelet called? what i mean there is like oyster, shark mesh etc. maybe this type has a special name aswell


I'm pretty sure this bracelet is just a standard seven row, kinda like the Omega SMP, which is a five row.
Also, in regard to your mentioning the date window, the Jaeger doesn't have a 3 O'clock date window (least the one I'm thinking of doesn't)


----------



## zekio (Jun 9, 2010)

i see. but it still cannot be a JLC because the writing on the dial is different. it has a long row first, and a short row below that. hmm almost looks like the Vacheron Constantin writing.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

zekio said:


> i see. but it still cannot be a JLC because the writing on the dial is different. it has a long row first, and a short row below that. hmm almost looks like the Vacheron Constantin writing.


Yeah, forgot about the dial, and the hands as well. The JLC only has two hands, which seem to be more pointed, while Rick's watch has three, straight pencil hands.


----------



## kienrock (Jan 27, 2012)

Nato060 said:


> Yeah, forgot about the dial, and the hands as well. The JLC only has two hands, which seem to be more pointed, while Rick's watch has three, straight pencil hands.


This is it, Jaeger LeCoultreMaster Control Automatic series
Because i have the same one!


----------



## danielwarren1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

I own a JLC MUT 38mm on a bracelet, a combo which very few people on watch forums seem to have. I've been watching the show since it began and was shocked to see what I thought was my watch on Rick's wrist. I'm pretty convinced that's it the same, as ridiculous as that would be.


----------



## tomjoad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Wow. Would have never even guessed the JLC route. I figured it was a more vintage piece - like the one Dexter wears.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

That's not it. The watch Lincoln is wearing (in the OP) has the number "3" outside the date window. The JLC pictured above does not.

Here is another pic:


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

The dial is set out like a Hamilton Thin-o-matic but the logo looks like the one on a Valiant. Either way, my money is on a Hamilton. I'm sure someone that knows more about their models can nail it down.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Nato060 said:


> This is from the AMC series The Walking Dead (fantastic show by the way), I've been wondering about it for a long time. I know it's mechanical (manual wind, it was mentioned in one episode). Anyone have an idea on the brand/model?
> View attachment 556224
> 
> Picture taken from watchesinmovies.info (they left the watch as "Unknown")


I tried to figure out which watch Dale was wearing too. No luck yet. I'll have to email AMC and ask. Who knows, maybe they'll respond.

As for those who think its a JLC; I don't think thats correct. At least it's not those that have been listed so far. The bracelets and end links do not match up. Ricks watch has somewhat long rows on the end links whereas the JLC has shorter ones.


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



Nato060 said:


> I know it's mechanical (manual wind, it was mentioned in one episode)


Just because the script says its manual wind doesn't necessarily mean the actual watch is manual wind.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



J.W. said:


> The dial is set out like a Hamilton Thin-o-matic but the logo looks like the one on a Valiant. Either way, my money is on a Hamilton. I'm sure someone that knows more about their models can nail it down.


Whatever brand name is across the dial, it's a long one. The Hamilton name is too short.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



Monocrom said:


> Whatever brand name is across the dial, it's a long one. The Hamilton name is too short.


The pic in the OP looked about right for a 38mm (not 42 though) to me.

There is another option here. AMC might have put a faux "brand" on a sterile dial. Product placement (Hyundai) is a big part of the show and, since the watch is in so many shots, they might have been looking for another sponsor a-la Omega in the Bond film. You know they are not going to pay a brand royalties for an item that is seen so often, even if it is tough to spot the logo.


----------



## Mysterbalfys (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



J.W. said:


> That's not it. The watch Lincoln is wearing (in the OP) has the number "3" outside the date window. The JLC pictured above does not.
> 
> Here is another pic:


Do not you think that the logo in this and the other photo is "Raymond Weil" with the "Geneve" little below?


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



Mysterbalfys said:


> Do not you think that the logo in this and the other photo is "Raymond Weil" with the "Geneve" little below?


Could be, but what model? This is starting to drive me crazy. It could be so many things. We could all be wasting our time as it could easily be some sort of prop watch. Someone should contact AMC and see if they reply with any info.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Here's what was said in an interview.

Q: I love that Rick still wears a watch, post-apocalypse. Are you like that? Would you make that choice?

A: That is my choice as an actor. It's Rick's father's watch that he's given to him. I don't actually wear a watch myself, but I do think that any real memento from the past is vital to people who are so destitute. The watch I wear on set is broken -- it stays at one minute to 12. Someone changed it and made it work -- I was like, "No, it should not work! Leave it at one minute to 12." It's very doomsday.
- See more at: Q&A - Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes) - The Walking Dead - AMC

My take? It is a quartz if it was easily fixed. And the time changes from photo to photo, so I'm going to assume it runs.

The logo looks more like Frederique Constant Geneve than Raymond Weil to me.


----------



## rramby7 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

I have actually read that it is a Kenneth Cole KC 3584 Watch. Pretty sure this is correct and the watch that he wears.
View attachment 995757


----------



## rramby7 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

very hard to find as it is an older watch....this is the one he wears, note the date window next to the 3 hand just like picture on page two.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

There's your answer.

A used Kenneth Cole.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



rramby7 said:


> I have actually read that it is a Kenneth Cole KC 3584 Watch. Pretty sure this is correct and the watch that he wears.
> View attachment 995757


That makes sense. I think we finally have a winner. It's got everything described, and everything we can see in the picture. Thanks for the pic, looks like we can finally put this to rest...


----------



## rramby7 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

it is a Kenneth Cole KC 3584...do google search..it is the one, read it somewhere online....


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Ding ding. Winner.


----------



## riotvan (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok. Now any idea where to buy it ?


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



rramby7 said:


> I have actually read that it is a Kenneth Cole KC 3584 Watch. Pretty sure this is correct and the watch that he wears.
> View attachment 995757


So this is the watch to wear when zombie apocalypse comes..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/zombie-apocalypse-finally-come-what-watch-do-you-grab-723053.html


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Awesome show, great question. Every episode I asked the same thing... "Gee, I wonder what watch Rick is wearing..."

The governor needs to be taken down!


----------



## riotvan (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Found this but looks a little bit risky, what do you think ?
KC3584 : Kenneth Cole Bracelet Series Men's Watch # KC3584, Kenneth Cole Bracelet


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

More than I'd pay, but only you can decide if it's worth it to you.


----------



## riotvan (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

well i guess it's a little bit pricy too. But i can't find anywhere else sells it


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

I know.

I've checked the used on Ebay and a lot of my local pawn shops.

No dice, yet.


----------



## riotvan (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

This one has a good price 
KC3584
But i've never heard of this website before. Looks fake


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

That's actually quite disappointing.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Don't worry...Now that it's been identified. A Chinese fake will be available next week. And it won't run either...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Sorry guys, but I have doubts that it's that Kenneth Cole model.

The watch's dial is really bright white in the latest episodes. That KC model's dial is too subdued.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Meh. Looks sliver-ish to me. Adjust the rabbit ears on your TV


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*



J.W. said:


> Meh. Looks sliver-ish to me. Adjust the rabbit ears on your TV


I trust the picture quality of my HDTV. But I'll give the wire-hanger antenna a few twists anyway. :-d


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

It's all about lighting and angle. Here you can see it's a shiny silver. Pic borrowed from the internet.
View attachment 1000215


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally I can watch the show without stressing over what watch he's wearing now lol. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## riotvan (Mar 6, 2013)

i found a model with blue dial. Looks kind of nice too.And the price is quite good

Kenneth Cole - KC3585 (Size: men): Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

My initial instinct is Fredrique Constant. I was just in Switzerland and then Paris and stared at my share of these in display windows. This one reminds me of one that I saw several times. There where so many more in those little stores than I've seen online.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

Definitely the first thing I would scavenge after a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Can anyone identify this watch?*

I've been looking everywhere for that Kenneth Cole now, with no luck. So far the closest watch I've found for sale was this, bought it on eBay for $29. Better quality than I expected. Now I have my zombie apocalypse watch.
View attachment 1022670


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

For reals. A freaking Kenneth Cole watch. Come on AMC! Rick needs a tool watch. Something like a Seiko diver or any Casio G-Shock. 
So disappointing ...


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

not to revive this super old thread, but did anyone see the episode last night? The watch takes on an even more prominent role when Rick gives his watch to the random dude to time the "we'll meet back here in 2hrs" interval. Then Cheryl(sp?) says...."sorry about the watch, that was a nice watch" or something to that effect...seems said they couldn't have come up with something a bit more interesting.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

dspaulson said:


> not to revive this super old thread, but did anyone see the episode last night? The watch takes on an even more prominent role when Rick gives his watch to the random dude to time the "we'll meet back here in 2hrs" interval. Then Cheryl(sp?) says...."sorry about the watch, that was a nice watch" or something to that effect...seems said they couldn't have come up with something a bit more interesting.


Carol!

Yeah, it was interesting. Then she gave him her old watch which was missing one side of the strap. Wonder if he'll wear it.

Rick without a watch is almost like Rick without his revolver. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

Raza said:


> Carol!
> 
> Yeah, it was interesting. Then she gave him her old watch which was missing one side of the strap. Wonder if he'll wear it.
> 
> Rick without a watch is almost like Rick without his revolver. It doesn't feel right.


haha...yeah, Carol...well, at least it rhymes with Cheryl ;-0

That watch she gave him at the end looked exactly like a Movado that my wife owns, that is probably about 32mm at most. I can't imagine it not looking silly on him. I bet he ends up hanging it off his belt.

Also, it made me wonder why they hadn't scavenged some nice watches _already_...but then again, that's a post apocalyptic WIS mindset for you...


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

I bet he gets the watch back...


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

Doboji said:


> I bet he gets the watch back...


yeah, good call. They left the situation with that blonde dude way too open to not introduce him back in at some point.


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

My thought was, "I'm not leaving until I get my watch back!"

-hayday


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Doboji said:


> I bet he gets the watch back...


+1

We have no clue what happened to Sam. He could very well be alive. We know he has Rick's watch. Honestly, I liked Ana. Other than Dale, name another character that has maintained their moral compass to such a complete degree? (Good luck doing that.)

The whole watch thing is even more significant. Carol has become almost completely cold. Rick loaned his watch. He didn't give it away to Sam. I got the impression that part of the reason he wanted to wait around longer at the house was because he wanted to get his watch back. An item which, although very practical, holds a ton of sentimental value for him. When Carol gave him her watch, she told him that her abusive husband had given it to her on their first wedding Anniversary. She gave it to him because it meant nothing to her. She had kept it only for its pragmatic value. It held zero sentimental value for her. She gave it to Rick to basically say, "You need a watch. I don't need this. I can find another one someplace else at a later time. So just take it."

Basically the same way most of us would lend a cheap disposable pen to a co-worker and just tell them to keep it.

Then again, maybe a watch brand finally decided to sponsor the show and we'll soon see Rick sporting a new or new_ish_ Omega, TAG Heuer, Movado, or any number of other brands on his wrist. Have him stop along the way at perhaps some small backwoods pharmacy. Raid it for any medical supplies. Finds a dead body that didn't turn because someone put a bullet through its head. He spots a "nice" watch on the guy's wrist. Decides, "Sorry, but I need a really good watch." So he takes it.


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

I just remembered that I think I spotted a decent looking watch on "Doctor S" (the newish doctor character). He's currently in quarantine, I wonder if they'll kill him off or not.

I agree that it seems like the odds are in favor of Rick getting his watch back from Sam since that'd bring back around the little side-plot that they started this past episode. Such a shame they haven't given us a more interesting watch to talk about.....even though the Breaking Bad Monaco was such an over the top product placement, it was at least a _Monaco. _ I guess this Walking Dead watch is more akin to the Pulp Fiction watch where the watch itself isn't really the point...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dspaulson said:


> I just remembered that I think I spotted a decent looking watch on "Doctor S" (the newish doctor character). He's currently in quarantine, I wonder if they'll kill him off or not.


I noticed that too. Tough to tell what it is when they showed it in the previous episode to the one that aired on Sunday night. I did notice it had what looked like two large crowns. One at 2 o'clock and one at 3. Though the one at 2 might have been a pusher. As such, it's likely either a Casio MDV-102 or a certain modern-day Ball model. Though from what I could see from the dial on the doctor's watch, I'm 99% sure it was that Casio model.


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Great thread. Kenneth Cole - a disappointment. 

Anyone figure out yet what Dale is wearing!? After his story the first season, and everyone noticing that he winds it everyday!? Hints that it should be an Automatic!


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

The way he talks about it tells me that it isn't an automatic, but a hand-would. In one scene, Shane teases him about always winding the watch at the same time every day. In any event, I'm really curious to know what he had on his wrist. He strikes me as an old Gruen, Hamilton, Bulova kind-of-a-guy.

-hayday



jeffjcc said:


> Great thread. Kenneth Cole - a disappointment.
> 
> Anyone figure out yet what Dale is wearing!? After his story the first season, and everyone noticing that he winds it everyday!? Hints that it should be an Automatic!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

jeffjcc said:


> Great thread. Kenneth Cole - a disappointment.
> 
> Anyone figure out yet what Dale is wearing!? After his story the first season, and everyone noticing that he winds it everyday!? Hints that it should be an Automatic!


More like what he _*was*_ wearing. I miss Dale. Though one good question ... What did happen to Dale's watch afterwards?


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> More like what he _*was*_ wearing. I miss Dale. Though one good question ... What did happen to Dale's watch afterwards?


I think Glenn has it


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

OzO said:


> I think Glenn has it


I thought Glenn had Herschel's.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I thought Glenn had Herschel's.


Ahhh that's right, it was Herschel's


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I noticed that too. Tough to tell what it is when they showed it in the previous episode to the one that aired on Sunday night. I did notice it had what looked like two large crowns. One at 2 o'clock and one at 3. Though the one at 2 might have been a pusher. As such, it's likely either a Casio MDV-102 or a certain modern-day Ball model. Though from what I could see from the dial on the doctor's watch, I'm 99% sure it was that Casio model.


You know, it's funny, but I often think about what watch I would wear were I on the show. Do I go with my Revue Thommen? Big, mechanical, tough, and a chrono. My Chase-Durer UDT? Black steel, quartz, good lume, reliable, also a chrono? Suunto X-Lander Mil? Black, reliable, lume on demand, programmable alarms, compass, barometer, et al? NATO? Rubber? Steel? I am leaning rubber, since it's easier to rinse blood and stuff off. Steel bracelets have too many places for infected blood to get caught. And NATOs can soak through.

The Suunto makes the most sense. I feel like I'd have two, one for just kicking it and the Suunto for the mission watch. But that's not very zombie-apocalypse practical.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> More like what he _*was*_ wearing. I miss Dale. Though one good question ... What did happen to Dale's watch afterwards?


I do not miss Dale. Herschel was a huge old guy upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Raza said:


> I do not miss Dale. Herschel was a huge old guy upgrade in my opinion.


Agreed. Dale and Andrea's sort of kind of father daughter relationship always felt forced and unnatural.

Herschel's real one with his daughters plus the few interactions with Glenn seem a lot more realistic.


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Agreed. Dale and Andrea's sort of kind of father daughter relationship always felt forced and unnatural.
> 
> Herschel's real one with his daughters plus the few interactions with Glenn seem a lot more realistic.[/QUOTE
> 
> I miss Andrea. She was very hot, in a dirty, non-cream rinsed, post-Apocalyptic kinda way.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

DenverBuff said:


> Drop of a Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Dale and Andrea's sort of kind of father daughter relationship always felt forced and unnatural.
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Raza said:


> You know, it's funny, but I often think about what watch I would wear were I on the show. Do I go with my Revue Thommen? Big, mechanical, tough, and a chrono. My Chase-Durer UDT? Black steel, quartz, good lume, reliable, also a chrono? Suunto X-Lander Mil? Black, reliable, lume on demand, programmable alarms, compass, barometer, et al? NATO? Rubber? Steel? I am leaning rubber, since it's easier to rinse blood and stuff off. Steel bracelets have too many places for infected blood to get caught. And NATOs can soak through.
> 
> The Suunto makes the most sense. I feel like I'd have two, one for just kicking it and the Suunto for the mission watch. But that's not very zombie-apocalypse practical.


Easy one for me, my Titanium-cased Citizen Eco-Drive BM7080-03E model. On some sort of one-piece strap. Either a Zulu or RAF strap so I don't have to worry about losing it. With Eco-Drive, no servicing at all for 10 years but likely longer. Yes, some Eco-Drives do give up the ghost after only 5 years. But those are extremely rare. All the advantages of Quartz movement without the biggest disadvantage of a typical non-rechargeable battery dying after 1 - 3 years on average.

Though to be honest, if it were the Undead Apocalypse, I'd like an Eco-Drive model just as tough and good-looking as mine, but with a Day of the Week feature too. Getting into some sort of routine would be a great way to keep from going crazy. A watch that is super-reliable and durable along with knowing not just the Date but the Day ... Definitely needed.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Raza said:


> I do not miss Dale. Herschel was a huge old guy upgrade in my opinion.


Dale was the group's moral compass. Without him, Rick descended into madness. One that he hasn't recovered from fully.

Also, I'm upset that they killed off Ana immediately after introducing her. She was clearly one of the few people left on Earth who either didn't go insane or get Hard & Cold.

She was sweet, kind-hearted ... Would have been refreshing having such a character on the show.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Dale was the group's moral compass. Without him, Rick descended into madness. One that he hasn't recovered from fully.


That had everything to do with murdering Shane and losing Laurie and nothing to do with Dale.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> That had everything to do with murdering Shane and losing Laurie and nothing to do with Dale.


I think losing Dale was a contributing factor.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I think losing Dale was a contributing factor.


No more than losing T-Dog or Sophia.


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

Raza said:


> You know, it's funny, but I often think about what watch I would wear were I on the show. Do I go with my Revue Thommen? Big, mechanical, tough, and a chrono. My Chase-Durer UDT? Black steel, quartz, good lume, reliable, also a chrono? Suunto X-Lander Mil? Black, reliable, lume on demand, programmable alarms, compass, barometer, et al? NATO? Rubber? Steel? I am leaning rubber, since it's easier to rinse blood and stuff off. Steel bracelets have too many places for infected blood to get caught. And NATOs can soak through.
> 
> The Suunto makes the most sense. I feel like I'd have two, one for just kicking it and the Suunto for the mission watch. But that's not very zombie-apocalypse practical.


My first instinct is that I'd go with a solar g-shock or a Pro-Trek, which would seem practical (as would any ABC watch)...something crazy tough that wouldn't be susceptible to damage. Then I stop and think about how easy it'd be to just grab watches off of bodies and loot as I wandered around. If you think about it, it's not really the typical desert island/post apocolyptic watch scenario where you need the one watch to last you a crazy long time...

Also, you have to wonder what the relative importance of time would be in a Walking Dead environment. It's not like people have calendars booked full of meetings and flight departures....


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> No more than losing T-Dog or Sophia.


I'll give you T-Dog, but am uncertain about Sophia. I think we all thought that she'd be found alive and well. Plus, I'm surprised that Herschel didn't make the connection that Sophia was one of the walkers recently put into his barn when someone from the group would have naturally mentioned looking for her. There was never that look of realization on his face. Nor an apology to Carol or even an explanation.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I'll give you T-Dog, but am uncertain about Sophia. I think we all thought that she'd be found alive and well. Plus, I'm surprised that Herschel didn't make the connection that Sophia was one of the walkers recently put into his barn when someone from the group would have naturally mentioned looking for her. There was never that look of realization on his face. Nor an apology to Carol or even an explanation.


I have a feeling Darryl had something to do with that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dspaulson said:


> Also, you have to wonder what the relative importance of time would be in a Walking Dead environment. It's not like people have calendars booked full of meetings and flight departures....


Once again, folks will need to get back to a daily routine of some sort. A watch with both a Day and Date complications will enable that to happen so they don't go crazy. Also, if it's the Winter season and you know the Sun starts to go down just before 5pm ... You can make sure you're not accidentally stuck wondering around in the dark as people-food for the walkers. Going to need a watch for that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I have a feeling Darryl had something to do with that.


You could be right. Carol wasn't Hard & Cold back then.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> You could be right. Carol wasn't Hard & Cold back then.


And Herschel losing a family member at the farm attack (daughter or wife?) Plus losing his leg probably made everybody go easy on him. He did have good intentions.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

An excellent point. Yup, he lost his wife in that incredible season finale while his farm burned down.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> An excellent point. Yup, he lost his wife in that incredible season finale while his farm burned down.


I think that caused him to lose a huge part of himself. Notice how he hasn't seen Judith once. And she's practically his granddaughter at this point.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I think that caused him to lose a huge part of himself. Notice how he hasn't seen Judith once. And she's practically his granddaughter at this point.


It's definitely going to be interesting to see how his inner demons materialize. Though it seems the Producers aren't concentrating on his character that much this Season.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> It's definitely going to be interesting to see how his inner demons materialize. Though it seems the Producers aren't concentrating on his character that much this Season.


He entered quarantine with that whole noble speech. I think he's just given up. Hell, he even took off his "mask".


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> He entered quarantine with that whole noble speech. I think he's just given up. Hell, he even took off his "mask".


Well, in that one scene where we see the ill doctor's watch, the guy accidentally coughed up blood on Herschel's face. Why bother with wearing a mask after that? Looking back though, his noble speech made a lot of sense.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Well, in that one scene where we see the ill doctor's watch, the guy accidentally coughed up blood on Herschel's face. Why bother with wearing a mask after that? Looking back though, his noble speech made a lot of sense.


Perhaps. It just seemed very much out of character for him. He's usually very gung ho about his own family coming first.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Perhaps. It just seemed very much out of character for him. He's usually very gung ho about his own family coming first.


He still cares about his daughters. Just seems that he's decided he can't sit back idle and let those people die when he can help keep them stay alive longer until Daryl, Tyreese, Michonne, and Bob can get back from the veterinary college with those meds.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> He still cares about his daughters. Just seems that he's decided he can't sit back idle and let those people die when he can help keep them stay alive longer until Daryl, Tyreese, Michonne, and Bob can get back from the veterinary college with those meds.


Maybe. Or he's actually decided that they're all goners and he wants to go out like a man.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Maybe. Or he's actually decided that they're all goners and he wants to go out like a man.


I really hope that he still has hope for a world currently infested with the Dead.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I really hope that he still has hope for a world currently infested with the Dead.


After the CDC incident, it feels like its all going to end violently with no cure.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I think Herschel is the only one left that feels there is hope for humanity and a societal rebuild.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

DenverBuff said:


> Drop of a Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Dale and Andrea's sort of kind of father daughter relationship always felt forced and unnatural.
> ...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Dale was the group's moral compass. Without him, Rick descended into madness. One that he hasn't recovered from fully.
> 
> Also, I'm upset that they killed off Ana immediately after introducing her. She was clearly one of the few people left on Earth who either didn't go insane or get Hard & Cold.
> 
> She was sweet, kind-hearted ... Would have been refreshing having such a character on the show.


As soon as we met her, I knew she wouldn't last. The second that Carol said they should go out and help them look for supplies, I figured not all of them were coming back.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> No more than losing T-Dog or Sophia.


Losing Sophia was heartbreaking. I kind of wished as it were happening that they'd never find her, that way she could live on happily in our imaginations, rather than turn into one of them definitively. I mean, she was supposed to grow up and marry Carl!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'll give you T-Dog, but am uncertain about Sophia. I think we all thought that she'd be found alive and well. Plus, I'm surprised that Herschel didn't make the connection that Sophia was one of the walkers recently put into his barn when someone from the group would have naturally mentioned looking for her. There was never that look of realization on his face. Nor an apology to Carol or even an explanation.


He did explain that. After the incident with Sophia, Rick confronted him about her and Hershel said that Otis was the one who would wrangle and trap the walkers in the barn and that he didn't know she was in there.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> He entered quarantine with that whole noble speech. I think he's just given up. Hell, he even took off his "mask".


He did have infected blood coughed into his face and eyes. Not much a bandanna is going to help with after that.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> After the CDC incident, it feels like its all going to end violently with no cure.


Well, he did say that the French were close to a cure.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> After the CDC incident, it feels like its all going to end violently with no cure.


The Producers chose to go in one direction. They could have gone in a different one. I heard that this Season there was a rumor that they were going to introduce a new character. One not in the comic. A totally different storyline linked to what happened at the CDC. All the members of Rick's group were tested. All were found to be infected. Well ... Turns out there's a masked individual who is the leader of another group of survivors. They have no clue who he is, except for a few members, but he is completely immune to the virus. The walkers even treat him as if he was one of them. Not attacking him, not trying to bite him. They think he's one of them. Allowing him to walk up to any of them and kill them. We don't know why he's immune. Rick's core group encounters the other survivors. And that's how the season was supposed to begin ...

Though clearly the Producers decided to go 180 in the other direction.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Raza said:


> DenverBuff said:
> 
> 
> > She was so hot, especially after the first season. But I've had a crush on her since The X-Files and The Shield.
> ...


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

Herschel didn't put Sophia in the barn, Otis did. It's entirely possible that he was seeing her for the first time when she walked out of the barn with the other walkers. In fact, I'd argue that his face was one of realization, as in, "holy crap, the girl you were looking for was here the whole time."

-hayday



Monocrom said:


> I'll give you T-Dog, but am uncertain about Sophia. I think we all thought that she'd be found alive and well. Plus, I'm surprised that Herschel didn't make the connection that Sophia was one of the walkers recently put into his barn when someone from the group would have naturally mentioned looking for her. There was never that look of realization on his face. Nor an apology to Carol or even an explanation.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

OzO said:


> Raza said:
> 
> 
> > You can keep Andrea, I'm all for Beth any day. And before you call me a creep, the actress who plays her is 28
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Some women age _*very*_ gracefully.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

BTW, new episode in under half an hour.


----------



## Nato060 (Oct 31, 2011)

I seriously wanna know what watch Dr. S is wearing, I'm not so sure about the Casio MDV102, the bracelet that watch came on doesn't match his, and I highly doubt they replaced it. Plus that watch has been discontinued for some time now, I can't even find one on eBay, let alone the wrist of an actor.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nato060 said:


> I seriously wanna know what watch Dr. S is wearing, I'm not so sure about the Casio MDV102, the bracelet that watch came on doesn't match his, and I highly doubt they replaced it. Plus that watch has been discontinued for some time now, I can't even find one on eBay, let alone the wrist of an actor.


It might have simply been the actor's own watch, with an aftermarket strap/bracelet he himself put on it. Could have been bought years ago.

There's a crappy clock shop inside Roosevelt Field Mall's basement that has one for sale. About $80. (No wonder no one has bought it all these years later. The shop-owner is also one of those jerks who refuses to discount because he genuinely believes someone will come along willing to over-pay for it despite it having been discontinued all these years and no longer a popular model.)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Regarding Carol's watch ... Got a couple of close-up shots of it tonight, early on. The lower portion of the strap is missing. The name on the dial looked like it was blurred out on purpose (no free advertising). Did notice some writing near the bottom of the dial. Looked like it might have said "Quartz."

As for the watch itself, it looked like a Ladies Longines.

_Oh yeah, for those who have to wait later in the week to see the latest episode. No spoilers. But you're not going to be bored! Hands down, best episode so far of the season. Also, don't switch off the TV, don't change the channel until the absolute very end of the episode. Otherwise you're going to miss the twist at the very end._


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

hayday said:


> Herschel didn't put Sophia in the barn, Otis did. It's entirely possible that he was seeing her for the first time when she walked out of the barn with the other walkers. In fact, I'd argue that his face was one of realization, as in, "holy crap, the girl you were looking for was here the whole time."
> 
> -hayday


And "holy crap I may have angered people with a bunch of guns". Not all of them are particularly stable.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Regarding Carol's watch ... Got a couple of close-up shots of it tonight, early on. The lower portion of the strap is missing. The name on the dial looked like it was blurred out on purpose (no free advertising). Did notice some writing near the bottom of the dial. Looked like it might have said "Quartz."
> 
> As for the watch itself, it looked like a Ladies Longines.
> 
> _Oh yeah, for those who have to wait later in the week to see the latest episode. No spoilers. But you're not going to be bored! Hands down, best episode so far of the season. Also, don't switch off the TV, don't change the channel until the absolute very end of the episode. Otherwise you're going to miss the twist at the very end._


I believe...as I watched frame by frame in high def, it said "Classic Polo" Edit...Just watched it again. It does not have a sweeping hand, and there is one frame that the light hits it, (the watch is at 5:48 and 10 seconds) it does say Classic Polo.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

"Classic Polo"


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> "Classic Polo"


Crap! Good thing I have an appointment scheduled at the eye doctor's in less than a month.

You guys are making me worry.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Some women age _*very*_ gracefully.


Jeez, she's 8 months older than I am.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Raza said:


> Jeez, she's 8 months older than I am.


Nothing wrong with dating an older woman. ;-)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Nothing wrong with dating an older woman. ;-)


If anything, 8 months older is a little too young for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Raza said:


> If anything, 8 months older is a little too young for me.


Probably for the best. If you did date her, old women would likely swing their purses at you for being a cradle-robber due to her looks. :-d


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

OzO said:


> I think Glenn has it





Drop of a Hat said:


> I thought Glenn had Herschel's.


Glenn has both watches.

You guys might not know this, but Glenn is a watchuseek member.

That backpack he had in Atlanta? Full of NATO straps and caseback wrenches, I kid you not. The guy's sick. I heard his watch collection .sig file is almost 14MB.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

twiceaday said:


> Glenn has both watches.
> 
> You guys might not know this, but Glenn is a watchuseek member.
> 
> That backpack he had in Atlanta? Full of NATO straps and caseback wrenches, I kid you not. The guy's sick. I heard his watch collection .sig file is almost 14MB.


 i would love to see his collection.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Thread dig. But Kenneth Cole is the correct answer


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Excellent. I must have paused it 50 times right there too but on my crappy tv still couldn't read that (or wasn't thinking about that brand). Checked here because I knew after that shot the letters were pretty legible (just not on my tv) and figured someone would nail it. After 3 yrs mystery solved. Looked like it was dead in that shot though. The hands are at least in different places from the pictures earlier so might not be just a prop watch. Bump for walking dead.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I've always wondered how Rick's watch survived so many seasons unbroken. On another note, I think every policeman I've bumped into (usually at Starbucks) either wore no watch or GShock.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

HapaHapa said:


> I've always wondered how Rick's watch survived so many seasons unbroken. On another note, I think every policeman I've bumped into (usually at Starbucks) either wore no watch or GShock.


Rick's watch is quartz, so it's naturally tougher than a comparable mechanical watch. Plus, I believe Rick's watch was a gift; therefore he wears it more for its sentimental value than anything else.


----------



## louscamaro91 (Oct 5, 2013)

I jus sold my KC3584 on ebay for $150.. Probably sold it too cheap.. These are quite rare.


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Rick's watch is quartz...


Turns out it actually could be a mechanical watch.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Why are u talking plot. Wtf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Q: I love that Rick still wears a watch, post-apocalypse. Are you like that? Would you make that choice?
A: That is my choice as an actor. It's Rick's father's watch that he's given to him. I don't actually wear a watch myself, but I do think that any real memento from the past is vital to people who are so destitute. The watch I wear on set is broken - it stays at one minute to 12. Someone changed it and made it work - I was like, "No, it should not work! Leave it at one minute to 12." It's very doomsday.

From: LINK
Q&A - Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes)


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok. Sorry I freaked before. I'm way behind since I live overseas most of the year. I bet a watch would be a great tool in the dystopian future where fighting zombies and cannibals ***$ your sense of time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Clearly it's a manual wind and not a quartz based on the fact that 2 episodes ago, he manually wound the watch when Deanna told him the time.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

P415B said:


> Clearly it's a manual wind and not a quartz based on the fact that 2 episodes ago, he manually wound the watch when Deanna told him the time.


He did not wind the watch. When they mentioned the time he set the time. He did not wind it. They even mentioned him doing that in the Talking Dead after show.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm just posting, not reading...too afraid of spoilers. 

Yah gotta time how long it takes your wingman to transmute into a zombie....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

sirlordcomic said:


> I'm just posting, not reading...too afraid of spoilers.
> 
> Yah gotta time how long it takes your wingman to transmute into a zombie....


Wanna know which characters got brutally slaughtered in the last episode?


----------

